# System.out.printf  Zeilenumbruch nach x Stellen



## torbo (5. Dez 2010)

Hi! 

ich möchte gerne meine ausgabe so formatieren, dass nach Zeichen ein zeilenumbruch durchgeführt wird.
wie mach ich das am besten?

System.out.printf("%...? 

lg und danke schön!


----------



## ncXB (5. Dez 2010)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter...
Java Ausgaben (print, println, printf)


----------



## torbo (5. Dez 2010)

danke schön, aber irgendwie bringt mich das nicht weiter. ich rall das nich.
ich will mit ner schleife die zahlen 1-31 in folgemdem format ausgeben:

01 02 03 04 05 06 07
08 09 ....

also pro zeile 14+7 (leer)zeichen.

wie krieg ich das hin?


----------



## Final_Striker (5. Dez 2010)

Kannst dir ja ein 2dim-Array basteln und dann mit for-Schleifen ausgeben.

Edit:

Ansonsten vllt so was in der Art:


```
for (int i = 0; i < 31; i++) {
   if ( i % 7 == 0) {
      System.out.print("\n");
   }
   System.out.print(i + "\t");
		}

Ausgabe:

0	1	2	3	4	5	6	
7	8	9	10	11	12	13	
14	15	16	17	18	19	20	
21	22	23	24	25	26	27	
28	29	30
```


----------



## eRaaaa (5. Dez 2010)

In deinem Fall reicht doch einfach ein "%02d " und nach jeder 7. Zahl ( % 7 == 0 ) ein System.out.println() o.ä. ?!


----------

